# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Me despido

## Shinoda

Pues eso, que lo siento pero tengo que dejar el foro...
Ha sido un placer conoceros y pasar estos buenos ratos, asi que bueno, espero que nos volvamos a ver y animo a todos los iniciados en la magia a que se metan en el foro, que de verdad lo vale.

Mucha Suerte :!:

----------


## Potamito

Shinoda.. pues.. simplemente adios.. espro que vuelvas algun dia y que dejes solo el foro y no la magia...

Saludos, espero verte por aqui nuevamente

----------


## Shinoda

> que dejes solo el foro y no la magia...


eso seguro.

----------


## Potamito

genial entonces.. suerte en todo.. sigue estudiando entonces, con el corazón, y con muchisima dedicación

----------


## gomobel

No puede ser!

Hoy, te veo tan activo, tantos hilos, tantas respuestas....y te vas.

Me dejas a cuadros. Tan sólo sobretodo NO dejes la magia ni te olvides del foro  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo y suerte en todo lo que hagas

Fernando

----------


## Shinoda

Pues si es gomobel.
Solo me queda esta tarde, me gustaria daros los motivos, pero lo siento.

----------


## Shinoda

Bueno que leches, los voy a dar:
Os voy a contar una historia:

Hace unos meses me registre en el foro... como Padrino Lupo. Todo iba bien pero hubo personas que no me convencieron mucho y me criticaban por escribir muchos mensajes(no tenia ni idea de lo del area secreta) y como vi que no empece con buen pie dije cuatro tonterias ( eso fueron tonterias sin sentido, con las que ni siquiera estaba de acuerdo).
Despues de eso me registre como shinoda, para empezar una nueva vida en el foro, todo iba bien, lo de padrino se lo conte a un amigo maog y nos reimos los dos y tan contentos.
hoy estabamos los 2 en mi casa y teniamos planeado hacer a padrino lupo II, reirnos una tarde y seguir con nuestras respectivas cuentas, (la mayoria de las cosas de padrino lupo II las pusimos por poner, y lo de zarkov, era una tonteria de aburrimiento)
Pero recibi un mensaje de mariano diciendo lo de la doble personalidad, asi que bueno, hemos pasado buenos ratos, pero se acabo.
No me gustaria seguir posteando sabiendo que yo hice las tonterias de padrino lupo pues no seria lo mismo postear.Asi que os dejo unos mesecitos, para tomarme con calma la magia y ya volvere, pero con otro nick y de manera que no se sepa quien fue el personaje que se llamaba padrino lupo e hizo lo que hizo con un amiguete( del cual por supuesto que no voy a desvelar nada) por aburrise.

----------


## zarkov

Amos qué...

Pues dilo claro: fulanito perdona por...

Incluso tu amiguete también.

----------


## Potamito

:shock:  :shock:

----------


## Shinoda

Os pido disculpas a todos, mi intencion no era ofender.
Pero aunque pidiera disculpas ( concretamente zarkov, goreneko,damael. gomobel...) no se olvidaria lo que hice y se me miraria con cierta inquina.
Asi que bueno, os dejo por eso...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Rafa505

Se coge antes a un mentiroso...

----------


## ranijo

Pues nada, Shinoda, que espero verte de nuevo por aquí, sea con el nick que sea (bueno, Padrino Lupo no, por favor  :Smile1:  ) y ya sabes, en ésto, como en la magia( y como en la vida misma) aprende de tus errores.

El reconocer "públicamente" ésto, creo que es un gesto que no todos hubiesen (o hubiésemos, para no excluirme) tenido; simplemente hubiesemos desaparecido y punto(escribo ésto entendiendo que, salvo Mariano, los moderadores -supongo- y tú, nadie sabía lo de "tus fechorías"). Es más, tras ése gesto de "valor" por tu parte, y de haber pedido disculpas, deberías quedarte como _Shinoda_. Ya sabes, A lo hecho, pecho.

En fin,esa es tu decisión, tomes la que tomes..... suerte!

----------


## gomobel

La verdad, me quedo a  :shock:  bolos de nuevo. Es que no pegan tus dos "personalidades", la verdad...Shinoda era simpático, abierto, trataba a todos con respeto, creaba hilos cuando menos curiosos....y las dos versiones de Padrino Lupo...enfín, como para olvidar. No me cuadra que tú y ese Padrino fuerais lo mismo. Aunque claro, si teníais la misma ip pronto se habrá descubierto el percal.

Opino como ranijo que has tenido un bonito gesto al contarnos tu historia por ti mismo, yo por mi parte acepto tus disculpas (aunque sigo creyendo que has ido demasiado lejos, con zarkov te has pasado un rato...)  y, si de verdad estás arrepentido (vaya tardecita...) pues Shinoda se queda y sus dobles Padrino Lupo y siamés pueden quedar como una tarde de gamberreo. Borrón y cuenta nueva.

Insisto que hablo por mi, no sé los demás (Goreneko, OMalley, Ignoto, Damael...y algún otro al que has insultado públicamente y sin que aparentemente te importara) considerarán oportuno hacer lo mismo.

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Yo ya le ofrecí que se quedase como shinoda en el foro si reconocía publicamente el error pidiendo disculpas como ya lo ha hecho. Entiendo que por su parte fue una broma sin malaintención y veo que como Shinoda ha participado muy correctamente en el foro.

Personalmente Shinoda no creo que la gente te vaya a mirar mal a partir de ahora. Yo por mi parte entiendo perfectamente que lo que pasó ayer fué una broma y te doy mi voto de confianza porque no creo que lo vuelvas a repetir en el futuro.

Asi que ya sabes.. si quieres quedarte como Shinoda no hay problema y creo tambien que es mejor que luego mas adelante registrarte con otro nick. 

De todas maneras como te dije por privado, es tu decisión. 

Saludos

----------


## Shinoda

Todavía dudo que hacer, pero aclaro que con Padrino Lupo II sólo escribi 2 post, como dije antes el resto fueron escritos por los que estaban conmigo,( de hecho no hay mas que ver que algunos son simplemente una sarta de tonerías sin sentido), pero yo en parte soy responsable de dejar que lo escribieran, asi que bueno...

----------


## Dow

la cosa es que si no le hubieran pillado, si hubiera seguido o no... no se le ha perdonado a mucha gente por mucho menos...

no sé, que no es nada personal, y es mi opinión "generalizada", mirando a mucha otra gente cómo se le ha puesto por sólo preguntar cómo se hace un truco, "leete las normas del foro!!!" mil y una veces... y el caso este es de uno que incumple, vuelve, y encima recochinea con una segunda parte... que a mi me da igual, pero entonces a otros tantos...

bueno, que ahí queda ala, voy a ver si escribo algo que me haga subir el número de mensajes   :Lol:

----------


## Shinoda

> la cosa es que si no le hubieran pillado, si hubiera seguido o no... no se le ha perdonado a mucha gente por mucho menos...
> 
> no sé, que no es nada personal, y es mi opinión "generalizada", mirando a mucha otra gente cómo se le ha puesto por sólo preguntar cómo se hace un truco, "leete las normas del foro!!!" mil y una veces... y el caso este es de uno que incumple, vuelve, y encima recochinea con una segunda parte... que a mi me da igual, pero entonces a otros tantos...
> 
> bueno, que ahí queda ala, voy a ver si escribo algo que me haga subir el número de mensajes



tienes razon Dow, definitivamente me despido,os ire leyendo todos los dias ''desde la penumbra'' :D , sin registrarme, seguire aprendiendo de vosotros pero sin postear. Cuando lleve mas tiempo en la magia y domine mas me creare otra cuentecilla y seguire posteando, dentro de bastante tiempo, cuando a todos se les haya olvidado esto...

----------


## Shinoda

Tras pensarlo mucho decido continuar, comprenderia que se me mirara mal por lo que hice( en parte) pero os aseguro que fue una toneria de un par de chavales aburridos QUE NO SE VOLVERA A REPETIR, seguiré en el foro con el mismo entusiasmo de siempre y bueno, espero que se me perdone...

----------


## Dow

que quede claro que yo no temiraré mal, porque no puedo mirarte... y espero no haberte echo pensar eso... vamos, que me da igual lo que hagas xD

----------


## Potamito

Shinoda... ok... pues bienvenido, lo mejor sería dejar las historias de Lupo atrás, si bien, no fue lo correcto y reconociste el error, al fin y al cabo de ellos se aprende, sigue participando en el foro como antes, con buenos aportes y amabilidad.

Saludos Shinoda

----------


## zarkov

A ver, alma de cántaro. ¿Tú eres consciente de lo grave que es amenazar nada menos que de muerte a alguna persona públicamente?

Para empezar, tengo copia de tu mensaje. Previa denuncia del caso, el administrador del foro hubiera tenido que colaborar dando tus datos. En un día o dos tendrías en tu casa una desagradable visita policial y...

Espero que tú y tus amiguetes seáis conscientes de eso y se os meta un poco de sentido común en vuestra cabeza.

Por mi parte, disculpas aceptadas (sé perfectamente que por aquí circula mucho chaval inconsciente   :Lol:  ).

Anda, que ya os vale...

----------


## Shinoda

> A ver, alma de cántaro. ¿Tú eres consciente de lo grave que es amenazar nada menos que de muerte a alguna persona públicamente?


¿¿¿¿¿¿Como :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :shock: 

Cuando he hecho yo eso?

----------


## zarkov

Hombre, tu dirás. ¿Cuál era el nombre del post que pusiste?

----------


## juanvivo

Una opnion mas, que para gustos colores.

No es por nada Shinoda, que que es lo que esperas con este no os puedo contar que es lo que pasa, ahora si os lo cuento, me voy, ahora no me voy, estoy muy arrepentido, ahora si que me voy, ahora vuelvo..??

A mi me parece que hay mejores formas de gastar eltiempo propio y el de los demas que llenando de broza un foro ... Soy administrador de varios y una de las tareas mas trabajosas y desagradables es tener que mantenerlo limpio de bots, spam y gente que lo unico que quiere es molestar... No termino (de echo ni empiezo) a entender que se pretendia con tal... ¿broma?

De cualquier forma leyendo tus mensajes *creo* que estas esperando que la gente te ruegue tu permanecia... (con ese lo digo, no lo digo, me voy, no me voy, he sido yo, han sido los demas...). Hace unos topic dices que no dices nombres de los demas, pero dentro de un par de ellos mas seguro que toca decirlos, por el patron que estas siguiendo.

A mi me parecera genial que te quedes, tu y cualquiera que este en el foro para enriquecerse de el y contribuir al enriquecimiento general de la comunidad. Y me parecera igual de fantastico que el que tenga ganas de "dar por saco" se vaya a hacerlo a otra parte.

No te lo tomes a mal, pero esa es mi opinion  :Smile1:  . Te quedas? pues lo dicho, trata de contribuir al proyecto en vez de chafarlo y estupendo. Y no des mas vueltas de ese tipo, que bajo mi punto de vista, no te da buena imagen.

----------


## Dow

no se dice topic, se dice etopic

----------


## juanvivo

> no se dice topic, se dice etopic


Aunque se salga totalmente del tema:

Un post (Cada uno de los temas que alguien abre en algun subforo)esta formado por topics (cada una de las aportaciones de la gente para ir rellenando el post). Esto es asi, por lo menos en los foros phpbb. Si tienes acceso a alguno, veras en el panel de administracion que, por ejemplo, puedes borrar todos los "post" de un usuario, o tienes otra opcion de borrar solo sus "topic". Aqui tienes una captura de la administracion de un foro phpbb:



Puede que cualquier otro foro utilice esa expresion y de ahi la confusion.

----------


## Dow

etopic, eeetoooopiiiic, todo es etopic, tú eres etopic, yo soy etopic... etopic, nadie sabe lo que es, menos quien lo sabe, etopic, son los post, etopic es donde los magos guardamos las botellas de vino, o champán, etopic es, el mundo.


juanvivo, etopic es una palabra tonta de cuatro tontos...

----------


## juanvivo

Ahora si que me he quedao loco.  Si no me mandas el privado me hubiese preocupado..

----------


## Rafa505

Ahí está, has descubierto el etopic de la cuestión.

----------


## Dow

caya insensato! por eso te mandé un privado!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dicen que 'El hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra'. Lejos de ser un 'etópcio', lo hemos visto con Shinoda.

Por otro lado, la juventud es, de por sí, imprudente. Entiendo que si ha reconocido su error (algo infrecuente últimamente) se le puede dejar 'en observación'...

----------

